# 1998 Sentra SE keyless entry remote part number?



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

I was at the dealer getting my oil changed and when to the part counter to inquire about getting a keyless entry system. The parts clerk informed me that all I need to do it purchase the key FOB and have it programmed, unfortunately the FOB was $100.

Does anyone know the part number for this or possibly where I can look it up? I would like to try and find it for a much less than a $100.

Any help would be appreciated. I'll probably call the dealer tomorrow to see if they will part with this information , but I kind of think they won't give me the part number.


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

Try ebay.. I am looking for the same thing.. I was quoted $90.

Ebay has used ones for as low as $5.


----------



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

I've got a '99 SE-L and I've been trying to nail down this whole "which keyless remote goes to which car." I called my local dealer and they gave me the part number: 28268-2Z021 for my keyless remote. The guy couldn't give me any other info though and he said the part number wouldn't be on the remote. So now I just need to figure out which remote I need. I've heard the KOBUTA3T (not sure if I got all those numbers and letters right) works with my car. But I'd really like confirmation before I go digging through eBay to find one.

Anyone know where I can dig this info up? I've been pouring over every Nissan website I can find. But still "no joy."

Thanks!


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

clsindustries said:


> I've got a '99 SE-L and I've been trying to nail down this whole "which keyless remote goes to which car." I called my local dealer and they gave me the part number: 28268-2Z021 for my keyless remote. The guy couldn't give me any other info though and he said the part number wouldn't be on the remote. So now I just need to figure out which remote I need. I've heard the KOBUTA3T (not sure if I got all those numbers and letters right) works with my car. But I'd really like confirmation before I go digging through eBay to find one.
> 
> Anyone know where I can dig this info up? I've been pouring over every Nissan website I can find. But still "no joy."
> 
> Thanks!


I did find 2 seperate FOBs from 2 seperate ebay sellers. The seller should know what they fit...

One of mine is a aftermarket version, It looks like a Nissan remote but does not have the word Nissan molded in it like the OEM.


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

well if this is true does that mean that all 98 se's would have the keyless entry system and just need to get it installed , i looked under the fuse panel in the engine compartmen that is marked keyless entry and it is empty that means i don't have it stock right ?


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

Rottdog said:


> well if this is true does that mean that all 98 se's would have the keyless entry system and just need to get it installed , i looked under the fuse panel in the engine compartmen that is marked keyless entry and it is empty that means i don't have it stock right ?



All 98 Sentras would either have Keyless or not. Do you have a red led to the left of the steering wheel labeled security?

Keyless entry actual is the keypad on the door. For example my Quest has OEM keyless entry, but it is not remote entry. I know the maxima and 240sx also had keyless entry (keypad) not sure on sentra..

Look for the red light.. :thumbup:


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

no actually it doesnt have that oh well i was gonna have it installed when i get the new alarm for my car is its no biggie


----------



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

If anyone has any clues on the FCC id# of Nissan Part number: 28268-2Z021, shoot me a PM. I'm waiting for an e-mail back from someone selling a KOBUTA3T key fob on eBay. But I wouldnt' mind finding out early.

Thanks!


----------



## joenobodyx (Jan 27, 2003)

*Try Keylessride.com*

Go to Keylessride.com and order from them. They will send you a factory remote and easy to follow programming instructions. All of which costs under $100. Worked for me!!

Update: I went there and they are asking $60 for the one you need, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

nbkoontz said:


> Go to Keylessride.com and order from them. They will send you a factory remote and easy to follow programming instructions. All of which costs under $100. Worked for me!!
> 
> Update: I went there and they are asking $60 for the one you need, if I'm not mistaken.


Awesome :thumbup: !


----------



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

Not THAT awesome if I can get a used Nissan key fob for $15 off eBay.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

*keyless system*

Ok. I have a good question for you all. Why is that i see everyone selling their car remotes BUT they don't sell the harness (the main keyless system).
Is it because it is built into the car's ECU so people cannot bundle them?
May i know the reason. Thx


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

The fobs you see on ebay are from wrecked cars, i have bought 2 now. One of which is not a Genuine Nissan style. There are some aftermarket ones flooding the market. The aftermarket one looks like the factory one but does not have NISSAN on it.


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

okay... i was considering getting a factory FOB from somewhere (selective memory?) and before i bought it i looked in my fusebox and where it is labelled "keyless 1" and "keyless 2" etc. in both boxes under the hood there appeared to be nothing except air and NO FRIGGIN WIRES... i suppose that means i need an aftermarket system?


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

side note... i thought once the factory keyless remote was programmed it was permenent? like you cant change it to be reprogrammed to another cars signal ... i mean otherwise people would be out tryin to reprogram to other peoples cars to steal things.. i think buying a used one is probably a waste of time. $60 is cheap ... thats like a night at a nice night club and your not gonna piss it out in the morning


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

I had to get a replacement remote, a few years ago. I ordered it from Courtesy Nissan. It was nearly identical to my OEM one, except Nissan was not engraved in the body and the panic button had grey paint instead of red.

Also to program a remote to the B14 (as well as other Nissans I am sure) requires a sequence with the ingition key. So I wouldn't worry too much about people reprogramming your remotes. If they had a code grabber, they are probably professional theives.


----------

